# [US][H][UPDATED 2/4] Rosie, Bruce, Apple & MORE [W] Series 2



## intropella (Jan 4, 2017)

*░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░*






██████████████████████████████████████████████████████
*魂 銀河*_⋆
___ Status:___Offline...Out and what not
___ Update___✖Added Sanrio Sticker Seal. 
_  _ ▪_Thank you_ ♕ for being a door and not a wall when my voice knocked.   _  
__ - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


☆?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?

    From California.

    I prefer trading within the US.

☆?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?.??.???`?.??.?


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*✯Announcement✯*

Done with S3 & S4 & WA. Thanks everyone!

Now I need to complete Series 2. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​*✰Have✰*:


Spoiler:  WA amiibo cards (new)





none






Spoiler:  Series 1 




006 Resetti
014 Luna
017 Lottie
031 Sheldon
035 Deli
060 Sheldon
062 T-Bon
083 Annalisa






Spoiler:  Series 2 




102 Reese
103 Kicks x 3
104 Labelle x 2
108 Tommy
111 Shrunk
110 Lelia
120 Ozzie
124 Harry x2
126 Coach
128 Tom
130 Prince x2
136 Egbert x2
144 Cesar x2
155 Butch
156 Gabi
161 Teddy
162 Mathilda
164 Bianca
166 Kitty
172 Agnes
174 Bettina x3
179 Hopper
183 Camofrog x2
184 Anicotti
190 Vesta 
191 Marcel
195 Hamphrey x2
199 Big Top






Spoiler:  Series 3 











Spoiler:  Series 4




308 Leliani




 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​*✯Want✯*
    please look at this doc for live update!






Spoiler:  Series 2





134 Kidd
165 Filbert




*✉Trading Notes✉*


Spoiler: pending



-- none--





Spoiler: completed



*386 Rosie* -- trading with papercrowns for Zucker (trade completed)
*S5 Chelsea* -- trading with evetype for Lucky (sent) (trade completed)
*WA 15 Rex* -- trading with SpectralCountry for 321 Mallary (trade completed)
*331 Pashmina * -- trading with  nostalgibra for 224 Paula (sent)
*231* -- trading with zettecrossing for 354 Walt (sent)
*254 Greta & 275 Hamlet* trading with SpectralCountry for 337 Quennie & 376 Rizzo

* Maple * -- trading with Laela for Brewster, Miranda, Sylvia and Frita
*32 Admiral * -- trading with Angieb303 for 295 (sent)



Oops. I accidentally closed the other thread. V o v


----------



## cass. (Jan 4, 2017)

i have these s3 cards that you need;
(215) Isabelle
(227) Rodeo
(249) Beardo
(261) Tucker

interesed in Boris, Maddie, Bitty, Boots and Papi (2:1 for sp card)
however i am in Canada


----------



## papercrowns (Jan 4, 2017)

hello. i have an extra zucker card and i would like to trade for rosie.


----------



## intropella (Jan 4, 2017)

cass. said:


> i have these s3 cards that you need;
> (215) Isabelle
> (227) Rodeo
> (249) Beardo
> ...


 Hi I am going to pass due to international. sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



papercrowns said:


> hello. i have an extra zucker card and i would like to trade for rosie.



Great! I accept the trade. I will PM you.


----------



## intropella (Jan 4, 2017)

UPDATE! Added two sanrio cards for trade.


----------



## renn (Jan 4, 2017)

I would love Etoile! I'll send you a PM!


----------



## intropella (Jan 4, 2017)

renn said:


> I would love Etoile! I'll send you a PM!



please check your PM.
Sanrio cards are in bold. I can't do 1:1 ratio for them, unless you have either Julian, Lucky, or Marshal. or some cards for 1.


----------



## evetype (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello! I have Lucky and I would love to trade for (JP)Chelsea! I also have WA Olive and Spike for (JP)Etoile, but I doubt you would want to trade for them both. PM me please.


----------



## SpectralCountry (Jan 5, 2017)

My 321 Mallary for your WA 15 Rex?


----------



## intropella (Jan 5, 2017)

SpectralCountry said:


> My 321 Mallary for your WA 15 Rex?



Sure! PM me please.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

updated & bump


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 7, 2017)

Would you trade your Pashmina for my Cranston?


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Would you trade your Pashmina for my Cranston?



Hey do you have anyone else beside Cranston? I just accepted a trade that someone is giving me Cranston.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 7, 2017)

intropella said:


> Hey do you have anyone else beside Cranston? I just accepted a trade that someone is giving me Cranston.



Would you like 235 Spork or 224 Paula? I have others listed in my thread but those are the series 3 cards I have!


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Would you like 235 Spork or 224 Paula? I have others listed in my thread but those are the series 3 cards I have!



i can take 224 Paula. I have 235 Spork already.


----------



## Angieb303 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have 295 and would like 32 Admiral from Welcome Amiibo.


----------



## notorioustommyp (Jan 8, 2017)

I could offer you both Miranda (222) and Bree (269) for your S3 Etoile, since the Sanrio is rare/special I'm offering 2 regulars for it.


----------



## zettecrossing (Jan 8, 2017)

231 for walt?


----------



## intropella (Jan 8, 2017)

Angieb303 said:


> I have 295 and would like 32 Admiral from Welcome Amiibo.



I agree with the trade. Please PM me. 



notorioustommyp said:


> I could offer you both Miranda (222) and Bree (269) for your S3 Etoile, since the Sanrio is rare/special I'm offering 2 regulars for it.




Hi, I'm going to decline the trade. It was very pricey for me to buy the cards, I prefer 1:5  trade. 



zettecrossing said:


> 231 for walt?



I agree with the trade. Please PM me.


----------



## Pandemonium (Jan 9, 2017)

I can trade 313 Pave for 7 Stella. Please let me know If you are interested.


----------



## intropella (Jan 9, 2017)

intropella said:


> Sure! PM me please.





Pandemonium said:


> I can trade 313 Pave for 7 Stella. Please let me know If you are interested.



I agree with the trade. Pm me


----------



## cleoquartz (Jan 9, 2017)

Would
Resetti, Shep, Naomi, Rory & Jaqcues for your Sanrio Etoile be good?
 If not, I have other cards you could choose from on my tradingthread I've posted~~


----------



## Pandemonium (Jan 10, 2017)

Your mailbox is full. Can't message you until you clean it out some.


----------



## intropella (Jan 10, 2017)

Opps! Sorry. Cleared it all. I will PM you guys instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cleoquartz said:


> Would
> Resetti, Shep, Naomi, Rory & Jaqcues for your Sanrio Etoile be good?
> If not, I have other cards you could choose from on my tradingthread I've posted~~



Also, Etoile has been on hold (from a different forum) sorry!


----------



## intropella (Jan 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## intropella (Jan 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## intropella (Jan 14, 2017)

Added Sanrio Sticker Seal that you only get in Japan edition.


----------



## intropella (Jan 15, 2017)

Updated.
I bought a lot of Series 3 pack because it was buy one get one free at toys r us. Now
I have A LOT OF DUPES.



Spoiler:  New Series 3 list



202 Blathers
202 Blathers
206 Pete
207 Mabel
211 Grams
211 Grams
214 Don
220 Tabby
221 Kody
221 Kody
221 Kody
229 Cousteau
230 Velma
235 Spork
235 Spork
235 Spork
236 Freckles
236 Freckles
238 Friga
242 Chevre
253 Genji
254 Greta
254 Greta
255 Wolfgang
258 Daisy
263 Gaston
263 Gaston
266 Joey
266 Joey
275 Hamlet
279 Biskit
280 Victoria
281 Lymann
281 Lymann
282 Violet
283 Frank
283 Frank
284 Chadder
284 Chadder
290 Caroline
294 Maple
294 Maple


----------



## intropella (Jan 16, 2017)

bump. i want to trade a lot of my dupes out 0:


----------



## intropella (Jan 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Crash (Jan 16, 2017)

hi! would you trade of your maple's for my pave & tank?


----------



## intropella (Jan 16, 2017)

Crash said:


> hi! would you trade of your maple's for my pave & tank?



Hi I will think about it.
I'm holding maple for my missing final two. Other than that, I may have to think because I have other offers for it as well.
Thank you for being interested.


----------



## Crash (Jan 16, 2017)

intropella said:


> Hi I will think about it.
> I'm holding maple for my missing final two. Other than that, I may have to think because I have other offers for it as well.
> Thank you for being interested.


okay! feel free to check out my list of doubles here too, just in case i have even more cards that you need. i'm totally willing to offer up to four of mine for maple, as she's one of the last i need. just pm me if you do decide to accept, and if not, that's okay too!


----------



## Tobia (Jan 16, 2017)

Digby, Leif and Miranda for Maple?


----------



## SpectralCountry (Jan 16, 2017)

hello again!
I have 259, 288, 337, 367, and 376. I'm interested in WA 22, 229, 254, 275, and 388. Let me know if you'd like to trade!


----------



## intropella (Jan 16, 2017)

Tobia said:


> Digby, Leif and Miranda for Maple?



Hi, I am going to decline for now.
Thank you for being interested.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpectralCountry said:


> hello again!
> I have 259, 288, 337, 367, and 376. I'm interested in WA 22, 229, 254, 275, and 388. Let me know if you'd like to trade!



Hii, I just want to let you know I no longer have WA 22 and 229.
However, I do have 254, and 275, and 388.

 To everyone: I need to update the list here. So for now, please use the doc on my have and wants
UPDATED LIST.


----------



## SpectralCountry (Jan 16, 2017)

I would do 337 and 376 for 254 and 275!


----------



## intropella (Jan 16, 2017)

SpectralCountry said:


> I would do 337 and 376 for 254 and 275!



Agreed with the trading. :]


----------



## intropella (Jan 18, 2017)

I am accepting International only for Lolly.
Everything else has to be with US


----------



## intropella (Jan 21, 2017)

updated list. :]


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi! I may be interested in a Kerropi sticker/seal. How many commons would you be willing to trade the seal for? o:


----------



## intropella (Jan 21, 2017)

Soti said:


> Hi! I may be interested in a Kerropi sticker/seal. How many commons would you be willing to trade the seal for? o:



4 commons. :]



Also updated new cards for series 4!


----------



## Laela (Jan 21, 2017)

You wouldn't wanna do Miranda, frita, and Sylvia for maple?  possibly even Brewster, depends on what happens with other trade


----------



## intropella (Jan 21, 2017)

Laela said:


> You wouldn't wanna do Miranda, frita, and Sylvia for maple?  possibly even Brewster, depends on what happens with other trade



Sure.  Just let me know about Brewster~


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 21, 2017)

I have Stitches but wouldn't trade him for Apple. Would you take 2 or so cards you need for Apple? Apple isn't that popular in my mind but still would.


----------



## intropella (Jan 21, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> I have Stitches but wouldn't trade him for Apple. Would you take 2 or so cards you need for Apple? Apple isn't that popular in my mind but still would.



Yup, two cards are fine.


----------



## intropella (Jan 22, 2017)

updated list.


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2017)

i was just going to post! i'm going to go ahead and say yea i'll trade brewster too! did you want Miranda, frita, and Sylvia along with brewster?


----------



## intropella (Jan 22, 2017)

Laela said:


> i was just going to post! i'm going to go ahead and say yea i'll trade brewster too! did you want Miranda, frita, and Sylvia along with brewster?



Yes!


----------



## Tobia (Jan 23, 2017)

Miranda and Blanche for Bruce?


----------



## intropella (Jan 23, 2017)

Tobia said:


> Miranda and Blanche for Bruce?


Do you have something else beside Miranda?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 23, 2017)

intropella said:


> Do you have something else beside Miranda?



Nothing else on your list, sorry.


----------



## cutiebunny49 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi! I have Flora and Katt and I'm interested in Rosie! Thank you ^^


----------



## intropella (Jan 23, 2017)

cutiebunny49 said:


> Hi! I have Flora and Katt and I'm interested in Rosie! Thank you ^^



Hello, sorry I am going to decline your offer because I recently getting those two cards in trade. Thanks for looking~


----------



## cutiebunny49 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi! I have Ribbot, Grizzly, Rod, Iggly, Angus, and Phyllis in exchange for Rosie? ^^ Thank you!


----------



## intropella (Jan 26, 2017)

cutiebunny49 said:


> Hi! I have Ribbot, Grizzly, Rod, Iggly, Angus, and Phyllis in exchange for Rosie? ^^ Thank you!



Hello, I'm holding Rosie in the mean time (get either Pietro or Ankha).
If I get those two, then I can trade Rosie away.


Also UPDATED LIST


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 27, 2017)

Sending you a pm for Stitches. :>


----------



## MayorRebecca (Jan 27, 2017)

Heya--any interest in trading WA34 Boots & WA26 Sandy for 370	Jacques & 398 Angus? TY for considering it


----------



## intropella (Jan 27, 2017)

MayorRebecca said:


> Heya--any interest in trading WA34 Boots & WA26 Sandy for 370	Jacques & 398 Angus? TY for considering it



Sorry, I am getting those traded recently!


----------



## intropella (Jan 28, 2017)

bump! I need 3 cards to go for series 4 and another missing three for WA series. 
T oT </3


----------



## intropella (Jan 29, 2017)

bump.


----------



## intropella (Jan 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## intropella (Feb 4, 2017)

Bump!
Thank you everyone who I traded with for Series 3 & 4!
I was able to complete both Series in 1 month! 0:
Onward to continue to complete Series 2.

Updated list.


----------

